

Show HN: a companion library to underscore.js - f_underscore.js - KrisJordan
https://github.com/KrisJordan/f_underscore

======
KrisJordan
f_ is a library for wielding and welding iterator functions. It is designed to
complement underscore.js' functions that employ iterator functions, like
`map`, `filter`, `sortBy`, etc.

I've been using this on personal projects but just spent the weekend tidying
it up and writing tests and documentation.

Documentation and sample code can be found here:
<http://krisjordan.github.com/f_underscore/>

------
daveroberts
Hey, I'm a fan of your recess framework and I wanted to stop by to say I was
going to look into this library you published just based on that fact.

